# ionCube 10.4 when will it appear in ports?



## bagas (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello.
IonCube 10.4 when will it appear in ports?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 22, 2020)

https://www.freshports.org/search.p...leted&start=1&casesensitivity=caseinsensitive


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2020)

The 10.3  version is available, 10.4 is not. Ask the maintainer if they're working on the update or not.


----------



## bagas (Jul 22, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> https://www.freshports.org/search.p...leted&start=1&casesensitivity=caseinsensitive


php 74 does not support 10.3.1.


SirDice said:


> The 10.3  version is available, 10.4 is not. Ask the maintainer if they're working on the update or not.


I wrote to the developer of the port, I am waiting for a response from him.
It takes a long time to release fresh software from FreeBSD, in Linux it is done faster.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2020)

bagas said:


> It takes a long time to release fresh software from FreeBSD, in Linux it is done faster.


Ports on FreeBSD are mostly maintained by volunteers. People do this in their spare time.


----------



## George (Jul 22, 2020)

It is waiting for its update to 10.3.8. PR 240651


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jul 22, 2020)

I see no version for 12.x here:





__





						Loader Download - PHP Encoder, protection, installer and performance tools from ionCube
					

Secure and license your PHP scripts with the ionCube PHP Encoder 12.0. Secure valuable code with bytecode compilation, encryption and licensing capabilities.



					www.ioncube.com


----------



## bagas (Jul 22, 2020)

I understand that the port will not be updated.
It's a pity, I have to run the project on a linux system!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2020)

bagas said:


> I understand that the port will not be updated.


How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jul 22, 2020)

I find it strange to support older versions of FreeBSD and not 12.x. I recommend you to ask them about it here:





__





						What happened to the forum? - ionCube Blog
					

Started long before we launched a blog and Twitter existed, our ancient PHPBB2 based community supported forum has finally been retired. The forum was used mostly for product release announcements and received only occasional posts for community assistance, which with




					forum.ioncube.com


----------



## bagas (Jul 22, 2020)

SirDice said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?


Stable version now.
_*13th Jul 2020* - Loader version 10.4.1 

version in ports.
*28th Dec 2018* - Loader version 10.3.1_

The port has not been updated for 1.5 years.


----------

